# Some crossover cap/coil response charts



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi.

I am rebuilding a couple speakers that I have, and decided to do my own passive crossovers. I worked out some plots using Tina, an electronic modeling program www.tina.com and decided to post them here. Hopefully someone will find them useful in their crossover designs.

They are a simple series circuit with a 30VAC source driving an 8ohm load. One has a capacitor in series, the other an air induction coil.

-Steve


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

This website provides a good reference calculator to build your own crossover coils:

http://www.colomar.com/Shavano/inductor_info.html


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

It looks neat. Can the 8 Ohm resistor be replaced by a variable impedance load? For crossover design, that's very important, since anything that isn't a planar or ribbon usually has a spike and two dips somewhere in the Z response.

And I do like the coil information. There's a thread up here regarding that as well. One of the FRD Consortium tools (Passive Crossover Design Calculator -- an Excel spreadsheet) has those calculations as well.

Welcome aboard and keep us posted.


----------

